# Some instagram pics..



## pkny1

Wasn't sure if there was a place for these.. I guess there is !


----------



## Scott W.

Interesting.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Cool pics, but I have to ask...what is instagram?


----------



## pkny1

Tobias Lutz said:


> Cool pics, but I have to ask...what is instagram?


From their website (I'm too new to post links)



> Capture and Share the World's Moments
> 
> Instagram is a fast, beautiful and fun way to share your life with friends and family.
> 
> Take a picture or video, choose a filter to transform its look and feel, then post to Instagram - it's that easy. You can even share to Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr and more. It's a new way to see the world.
> 
> Oh yeah, did we mention it's free?


----------



## pippin925

Tobias Lutz said:


> Cool pics, but I have to ask...what is instagram?


:r I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## pkny1

In a nut shell, it's a photo sharing twitter-type of app for smartphones (now on the web too).. There's a large cigar community presence on there.. I haven't looked up all the big names yet, but I do follow Jonathan Drew on there, Padron, and PDR Cigars.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

pkny1 said:


> From their website (I'm too new to post links)


Cool. Thanks for the info. I'm the least tech savy 31 year old I know :biggrin:


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

Instagram?.....I must be getting old

cool pics btw


----------



## Mauiraindakine

ShotgunLuckey said:


> Instagram?.....I must be getting old
> 
> cool pics btw


+1! I know I'm definitely getting old and amazed at all these ways of communicating, sharing, etc. But also dismayed at some of it, especially the last time on R&R at home, my 11 yo sent a text msg asking if I was almost done making dinner and she was in her room playing XBox!


----------



## JustinThyme

Ive got too many pics posted all over the place so I dont do instagram. My 15 YO daughter and the rest of the 3K kids at her high school use it though. I dont know anyone over the age of 21 that uses it. Might be because most of them dont do selfies, myself included.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tobias Lutz said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info. I'm the least tech savy 31 year old I know :biggrin:


Your killing me here. The fact that they bought that malarkey was even funnier.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

BTW, who is the cute guy in the pictures?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MDSPHOTO said:


> Your killing me here. The fact that they bought that malarkey was even funnier.


Sadly, it is true :nod: I'd never been to instagram (still haven't) No facebook, no tweeting...even got rid of the smart phone a few years ago so I couldn't get emails to my pocket.


----------



## TubaDawg

Tobias Lutz said:


> Sadly, it is true :nod: I'd never been to instagram (still haven't) No facebook, no tweeting...even got rid of the smart phone a few years ago so I couldn't get emails to my pocket.


*You know, I am beginning to wonder if losing all of the CyberWorld stuff is the way to go. I don't like emails arriving at all hours (silenced or not). Although I have a smart phone, the "smart" part of it is questionable. Having the quiet of the afternoon/evening is great after a long day. Good thoughts Tobias! Thanks.*


----------

